# Former citizenship status changed after receiving Australia PR



## shehan8787

I know this could be a rare case, but I would like to know if anyone have any idea of how to handle this.

Below is the background story for my question:
I am currently in Canada, was staying here as a permanent resident for the past 5 years.
In 2019, I've applied for citizenship in Canada.
While the citizenship application is being processed, I've also received PR in Australia in late 2020.
Few weeks after that, I received Canadian Citizenship..

Now this is my situation..

Here is the problem:
When I received Canadian Citizenship, I've automatically lost the citizenship status of my original country. This made my passport from that country void..
I used this passport to apply for Australian PR..

My question is: What do I have to do to get the PR transferred to the new Canadian passport?


----------



## NB

shehan8787 said:


> I know this could be a rare case, but I would like to know if anyone have any idea of how to handle this.
> 
> Below is the background story for my question:
> I am currently in Canada, was staying here as a permanent resident for the past 5 years.
> In 2019, I've applied for citizenship in Canada.
> While the citizenship application is being processed, I've also received PR in Australia in late 2020.
> Few weeks after that, I received Canadian Citizenship..
> 
> Now this is my situation..
> 
> Here is the problem:
> When I received Canadian Citizenship, I've automatically lost the citizenship status of my original country. This made my passport from that country void..
> I used this passport to apply for Australian PR..
> 
> My question is: What do I have to do to get the PR transferred to the new Canadian passport?


Use the update us link in the immiaccount and give your new passport number with your new country and see if the same is accepted by the system or not and then it gets reflected in the VEVO or not
Cheers


----------



## shehan8787

NB said:


> Use the update us link in the immiaccount and give your new passport number with your new country and see if the same is accepted by the system or not and then it gets reflected in the VEVO or not
> Cheers


Thank you very much NB. I'll do that.


----------



## Graykoala

shehan8787 said:


> Thank you very much NB. I'll do that.


Hi, hope you are still active on this forum. I am in an exactly similar situation. How did you handle it? Thank you.


----------

